# My Vendetta girl.



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Liek I stated I do not have a GR I am looking into this breed for the future. I do however have a beautiful American Pit Bull Terrier. Her name is Vendetta she is was 2yrs last Nov. She is the love of my life. 



















































I hope you enjoy looking at my girl.


----------



## cprcheetah (Apr 26, 2009)

She is very beautiful.


----------



## ruby55 (Mar 24, 2009)

She's so sleek & shiny. Just beautiful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Vendetta is beautiful, I can tell she is very much loved by you.

Great pictures......


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Your Vendetta is beautiful!!!! I have never owned an APBT but I have yet to meet one that I haven't swooned over.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Vendetta is a very pretty girl. She looks happy, healthy and active.
I love the collar she has on in the first picture.  I had one of those for one of my dogs back in the 70's. 
How old is Vendetta? How do you think she will do with bringing in another dog into the home?


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

She certainly is a pretty girl!
I love the picture where she has her front paws up on the rock, looking at that painted statue like, "What the heck is this?"


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I love the one with her in the dinosaur....... you guys seem like you have a lot of fun together.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you all so much. My girl loves to have her picture taken and I love to take them. We love doing all sorts of dog classes too. 

Vendetta is just a little over 2yrs of age. She isnt that DA in fact there are only a few dogs that she has choosen not to like. I think she will do fine with another dog I want a male as that s easier to bring in the opposite sex. My sister whom lve with has a yellow lab girl that will be one in may and Vendetta an d her get along great. I would never leave them alone together as I will take any chances but with proper socialization between the two I know I can make it work. My time will divided between the two dogs with each getting the training that they need. That is why I am looking at a breed that is less DA.


----------

